# 4400 power assisted steering



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, My daughter has a 1968 Ford 4400 tractor, serial # 190152. The power assisted steering is not working. We have a maintenance manual but it seems to be incomplete. In the exploded view of the front axle, (Steering and front axle 3500 and 4400) Chapter 3 of the manual) shows the connecting rod assembly but not the power assist center arm link. Looking at the tractor it looks like there is a hydrolic line going into the into the front axle support. Is there a pump inside the axle support which activates the center arm link. Does anyone have a drawing of center arm link setup. I have no experience of tractors, never worked on one before. I haven't checked the manual yet to see if there are testing procedures for testing pumps or how to diagnose such problems. Any help you can give would be very much appreciated.

Thanks You


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Gemini1,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

I have attached diagrams of power steering equipment for a Ford 4400. First thing to do is to make sure the PS reservoir is full. If not, fill it, jack front wheels off ground for ease of steering, start engine, steer full right, refill it, steer full left, refill it (and you should be good to go). 

Also, check the PS filter. If it hasn't been changed in a while, change filter.

You can use universal tractor fluid equivalent to Ford spec 134D.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks BigT for the pages you sent. I think they will help a lot. It may take me awhile to get to the tractor. First I have to fix the garage that fell in with the snow load this winter. Oh the joys of winter..........Thanks Again


----------

